# Athens



## DONNY (Jan 23, 2007)

I intend setting off for Athens on Wednesday not sure of best route to take ? Anybody made this trip before ?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I put the route into MS Autoroute 2006 and it crashed and couldnt work a route out :? Just looking at the map though and I'm jealous it looks like a crackin trip. please keep us posted whenever you can.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DONNY said:


> I intend setting off for Athens on Wednesday not sure of best route to take ? Anybody made this trip before ?


Hi Donny,

We have done the trip many times in the past as we live in the north we use the North Sea Ferries crossing from Hull to Zeebrugge, three night stops to either Bari or Brindisi in Italy.

Our preferred route is: -

ZEEBRUGGE, LUXEMBURG, STRASBOURG, BASLE, ST. GOTHARD TUNNEL, LAKE COMO, MILAN, BOLOGNE, ANCONA, BARI OR BRINDISI

From Bari/Brindisi take the ferry using the "camping on board" option to either Igoumenitsa or Patras

From Igoumenitsa it's about 310 miles to Athens and from Patras it's about 180 miles.

I would suggest you stay on the Autostrada in Italy as many of the other roads are in poor condition and are very congested.

In Switzerland there is a fee of 40 Swiss Francs (up to 3500kg) to use the motorways. The vignette is valid for 14 months 1 Dec 06 - 31 Jan 08.

There is no extra charge for the St. Got hard Tunnel. We believe this is the best route through the Alps and the scenery is stunning.

Get back to me if I can be of further help.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
We do the same route but from Dunkirk, you can also catch the Camping on Board Ferry at Venice and Ancona as well. Have a look here http://www.greekferries.gr/ have used these a couple of times.

Phil J


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone travelled to Greece with a dog? If so, did you have any problems? The last time I was in Greece there were a lot of stray dogs and cats and I wonder if it is still a problem.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Donny- when I saw the thread title I thought for a minute you had some Champions League Cup Final tickets to sell -will you be there around the 23rd??


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We don't travel with a dog anymore but I can confirm that stray cats and dogs can be a problem in Greece. Last time we were there in 2002 on virtualy every site we visited we were befriended by several stray cats or dogs.
Sadly, if you do a search on the internet, the situation isn't much better today.

pete


----------

